# antiscalant مانع الترسيب



## محمود كمياء (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال عن اسماء موانع الترسيب التجارية واماكن بيعها بمصر


----------



## abue tycer (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*مانع الترسب*

مانع الترسب في وحدات معالجة الماء او تحلية الماءانواع عديدة تدخل ضمن الابواب التالية
phosphate types ( trisodium phosphate
carboxylate acrylate
phosphoric acid
sulphonic acid
low molcular weight poly acrylic acid
وحميعاها تصنع ضمن ماركات تجارية علما كل عملي معينة يستخدم نوع معين من مانع الترسب دون الاخر ويعتمد في منضومات الثحلية على نوع الغشاء وطبيعة مكونات الماء الخام
مع خالص تحياتي​


----------



## محمود كمياء (3 ديسمبر 2009)

abue tycer قال:


> مانع الترسب في وحدات معالجة الماء او تحلية الماءانواع عديدة تدخل ضمن الابواب التالية
> 
> phosphate types ( trisodium phosphate
> carboxylate acrylate
> ...


 شكرااا لك على التوضيح


----------



## zicaaa (5 يناير 2010)

اعتقد ان اهم وافضل الانواع هو flocon 135


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 يناير 2010)

الرجاء اخي التركيب الكيميائي ل flocon 135 وما هو البديل عنه


----------



## محمود كمياء (6 يناير 2010)

zicaaa قال:


> اعتقد ان اهم وافضل الانواع هو flocon 135


 


اين اماكن بيعة فى مصر 
شكراا لك


----------



## محمود كمياء (15 فبراير 2010)

flocon من الانواع الرديئة لاان يتحلل فى الماء


----------



## محمود كمياء (3 أبريل 2010)

موانع الترسيب التجارية واماكن بيعها بمصر


----------



## ســارة (17 يونيو 2010)

انا مش بعمل اعلان لكن انا اعمل فى شركة من احد موزعين الفلوكون فى مصر بجميع انواعه وجميع الكيماويات التى تستخدم فى معالجة المياه وكذلك معدات تركيب المحطات وخاصة الميمبرين
فياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى ويمدنى بالشركات اللى بتحتاج المنتجات دى فى مصر


----------



## msamsamsa (18 يونيو 2010)

انا عندى موانع الترسيب والصدأ لمحطات المياه والغلايات وابراج التبريد المفتوح والمغلقه مستورد


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (30 أبريل 2015)

شكرا للاساتذة الافاضل على المشاركات المثمرة


----------



## mohamed fawzy22 (2 يوليو 2015)

مانع الترسيب kinglee وهو امريكى الصنع وله نتائج فعالة سواء فى محطات brackish or sea water
الوكيل الحصرى فى مصر شركة الخدمات الهندسية المتخصصة 
01279988882


----------



## mohamed sigma (19 سبتمبر 2015)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abue tycer 


_مانع الترسب في وحدات معالجة الماء او تحلية الماءانواع عديدة تدخل ضمن الابواب التالية

phosphate types ( trisodium phosphate
carboxylate acrylate
phosphoric acid
sulphonic acid
low molcular weight poly acrylic acid
وحميعاها تصنع ضمن ماركات تجارية علما كل عملي معينة يستخدم نوع معين من مانع الترسب دون الاخر ويعتمد في منضومات الثحلية على نوع الغشاء وطبيعة مكونات الماء الخام

مع خالص تحياتي

​_​


----------



## باسم العراقي 2016 (9 يناير 2016)

*كيف يتم حساب اضافته*


----------

